# Surge changes?



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

I have no idea if this is just local to DC or not, but tonight I noticed a new system of surge multipliers and surging happened a lot less than usual or for shorter periods of time. So now the multipliers are changed, and from past experience these are lower surge amounts than what was normal at these times. (1.5 is now 1.3, 2.0 is now 1.8, 1.75 is now 1.4) These surges went down faster than they used to as well, and in just a few minutes what went up to 1.8 came down to 1.2 before going back to normal fares.

Surges were the one thing keeping me driving... I hope this is just a brief experiment cause I'm not liking it.

So, other markets: are you seeing similar changes?


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Can anyone comment on whether this is a national-level change?


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Our surge pricing in Australia seems to have followed what is happening in the USA, instead of increments of .25 it is now increments of .1


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Providence is still increments of .25 as of early Sunday morning.


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 31, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Can anyone comment on whether this is a national-level change?


This is going to be a permanent change in all markets.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/its-official-surge-pricing-goes-decimal.5745/


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Sanjay said:


> This is going to be a permanent change in all markets.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/its-official-surge-pricing-goes-decimal.5745/


Thanks! Hadn't seen that thread. That guy @chi1cabby is always on top of things! He's a good resource to follow here, though he seems to be away as of late and some are speculating that he's left the building.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

NightRider said:


> That guy @chi1cabby is always on top of things!


I agree with that @NightRider


----------

